# Angel eyes vs. tylan



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I keep hearing that Angel Eyes is a great product and I was thinking of ordering some. Tobi still has staining despite everything I've tried. My question is about the tylan... is that essentially what Angel eyes is? And if Tylan is as effective where would I find that on the web at a reasonable price? Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I've tried both and neither worked until I tried dried buttermilk and now Nissa has been stain free for 9 months. It's safer too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 20 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807900


> I've tried both and neither worked until I tried dried buttermilk and now Nissa has been stain free for 9 months. It's safer too.[/B]


Tell us, please, about the dried buttermilk... I don't recall hearing about that one! Claire's staining is not totally gone ...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tylan and Angel Eyes are the same thing. Angel Eyes is just the brand name.

http://marvistavet.com/html/tylosin.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, one of the ingredients in Angel Eyes is tylosin which is Tylan (Tylan is the name brand). The problem with AE is
it also contains fillers which do nothing and the dosage is lower than needed for the tylosin to work, plus
you have to give it over a long period of time because the dosage contains so little of the tylosin. 
Since tylosin is an antibiotic it's not advisable to give it long term.

Giving Tylan (tylosin) with no fillers - for 10 days is a better alternative than a little dose over a long period of time. 
I've had great success with Tylan over the many years I've had Maltese. 

I've never used buttermilk but some say it works.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The others are correct, in that Angel's Eyes & Tylan is the same thing, BUT Angel's Eyes is a diluted form of Tylan...it contains beef liver to make it taste better. The straight Tylan will work much faster (a 10-day course). You can order it online, but it will come in a HUGE tub, which you will never use. I got just a little bit from my vet instead for $5 or so and it was plenty for 2 cycles of it.

For those wondering...you can sprinkle a teaspoon or tablespoon of dried buttermilk on their dry kibble every day and it is supposed to be similar to feeding yogurt. Mine love the taste of it and just lick it off of every piece of kibble so then their kibble is all wet...so I stopped feeding it. lol Perhaps you could mix it in with a little yogurt and get even better results?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I purchased Tylan at CalVetSupply.com Good prices.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I placed an order from CalVetSupply. I have tried everything else so hopefully this will work!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 20 2009, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807902


> QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 20 2009, 09:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807900





> I've tried both and neither worked until I tried dried buttermilk and now Nissa has been stain free for 9 months. It's safer too.[/B]


Tell us, please, about the dried buttermilk... I don't recall hearing about that one! Claire's staining is not totally gone ...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, I would like to know as well. Did you order it or where did you buy it? Thanks


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I had never heard of the buttermilk thing until Kim told me. When she came she brought me a container. Toby has been on Angel's Eyes for a while now and I wasn't crazy about giving it to him, but once I stopped the staining came back within a weeks time. Since Kim gave me the buttermilk, I have been using it and nothing else--it works wonders!I haven't noticed any staining on Toby. THANK YOU KIMMIKINS for yet another WONDERFUL idea. Just one more reason I want to be you!

P.S. I gave Toby Angel's Eyes twice a week; the buttermilk I do about five times a week. I don't think he needs it, but I keep it in the fridge and hubby and I both feed Toby and I can't remember if he gave it to him and it is harmless, so I always end up over giving it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 20 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807903


> Tylan and Angel Eyes are the same thing. Angel Eyes is just the brand name.
> 
> http://marvistavet.com/html/tylosin.html[/B]



No, Tylan is an "ingredient" in "Angel Eyes". Not the same thing.

I have given Tylan for two weeks, but that's it. I am NOT a fan of "Angel Eyes".
Not the continuous use of it, for what, seems to be for life.

Also, after two-weeks, of Tylan, we didn't need any more, nor would give anymore.

One more thing, while I'm on a role here, I believe Angel Eyes cost an arm, and leg!
Around $65, a worthless bottle. Heck, I get Tylan, from me vet, for 12- Bucks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Use Tylan for 10 days.

I would think that dried buttermilk would have the same effect as yogurt, kefir or probiotics. It's the same principle, cultured milk.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Amanda! I'm sorry to hear Tobi is still staining. As you know I had battled stains w/Benny for awhile but guess what? NO MORE STAINS! I tried everything and what worked for us was a tablespoon of Dannon yogurt daily and I switched their food to Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. I dont' know if he grew out of the stains or it was the change in food, but I wasn't even putting any topical treatment on the stains. I swear, one day they just disappeared. What food are you feeding Tobi?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Amanda 

I haven't used either product on Hunter. I'm just not comfortable giving a dog an antibiotic when its not needed simply for vanity reasons. Of course, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and I would never begrudge someone for choosing a different path than me. 

Have you given each option a long period of time to take effect (you often need to wait a few months to get the 'bad' stuff out of their system). I have had Hunter for 1.5 years and we still have a little staining though nothing like it was when he first got here. I have found that grain and poultry free food and treats really helps. As does using the spa lavash and adding a little yogurt to his diet. He eats venison and sweet potato natural balance, grain free/poultry free treats, and we wash his face every other day (each day seemed to dry his hair out too much). 

We also had his eyes checked out - while his ducts were not blocked, we were told that the slant from his eye to his nose was at a degree that was greater than normal and allowed the natural water from his eyes to pool more easily than in other dogs therefore increasing the tear staining. Perhaps Tobi might have a similar problem?

Also, changing the water frequently also helps and some members use distilled water I believe it is. We don't do this as we travel too much with Hunter but as I said, everyone is different and make different attempts to clear the staining.

I really hope that you find a solution to Tobi's staining - even if you don't he is still adorable and you are a lucky person to have such a beautiful malt in your life 

xox 
Erin (and Hunter too!)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 21 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808021


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 20 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=807903





> Tylan and Angel Eyes are the same thing. Angel Eyes is just the brand name.
> 
> http://marvistavet.com/html/tylosin.html[/B]



No, Tylan is an "ingredient" in "Angel Eyes". Not the same thing.

I have given Tylan for two weeks, but that's it. I am NOT a fan of "Angel Eyes".
Not the continuous use of it, for what, seems to be for life.

Also, after two-weeks, of Tylan, we didn't need any more, nor would give anymore.

One more thing, while I'm on a role here, I believe Angel Eyes cost an arm, and leg!
Around $65, a worthless bottle. Heck, I get Tylan, from me vet, for 12- Bucks.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. When I went to the canine opthamologist, she was strongly opposed to Angel Eyes. She said you should never give your dog something like that continuously or for life. Jill still has her tear stains, but I'm slowly learning to live with it because she's otherwise healthy and happy!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 21 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808074


> Hi Amanda! I'm sorry to hear Tobi is still staining. As you know I had battled stains w/Benny for awhile but guess what? NO MORE STAINS! I tried everything and what worked for us was a tablespoon of Dannon yogurt daily and I switched their food to Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. I dont' know if he grew out of the stains or it was the change in food, but I wasn't even putting any topical treatment on the stains. I swear, one day they just disappeared. What food are you feeding Tobi?[/B]



Hey Tammy! How's little B&E? Tobi has always been on Wellness. We switched soon after bringing him home. I do the yogurt everyday as Chris suggested along with Spa Lavish. He gets bottled distilled water from a feeder and his treats are usually only fresh fruits and veggies. I think I'm doing everything right but he still has the staining! It's not really bad and he's still adorable to me but I thought maybe we'd try a course of the tylan. Did Benny stop right around the time you switched his food? Maybe I will try the NB. It seems that alot of us have had good luck with it. 




Thank you all for your knowledge on the subject. My vet recommended Tylan a while back but I wasn't ready until I felt I had eliminated all other causes of the staining. We will try a course and see how things go. I am not prepared to keep it going just for cosmetic purposes, however. I love my dog unconditionally and he is adorable no matter what! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I broke down and bought a small bottle of Angel Eyes for Raine in February this year. I got it from www.entirelypets.com (sometimes they have free shipping or other discount coupons). I used it on Raine for about 3 months until it ran out. I wasn't too impressed with it. I know that it was a diluted form--Tylan mixed with other things--but I was too chicken to use Tylan directly. By the end of the bottle, she was still staining perhaps a little less but I didn't notice any huge improvements on the new growth as it was still pinkish. I was mixing Angel Eyes in her pro-biotic yogurt so when that was finished I started adding a 1/4 teaspoon of dry buttermilk powder into the yogurt instead of AE. Now 3 months later, she has no more tear stain on her new growth and the old stained ones are almost gone (Spa Lavish Scrub). 

I now give the yogurt and buttermilk mix to all the 3 fluffs. Pasha used to have a lot of staining around his mouth, it's getting better now. Napoleon, our 7 months old pup, came to us with so much tear stain. The new growth is now white and I'm hoping the rest will grow out soon.

BTW, I get the buttermilk powder from a bulk store near us where they sell baking supplies in bulk. I pay about $1 for 100 g.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE


> He gets bottled distilled water from a feeder[/B]


Using distilled water will leach nutrients from your dogs body. It's ok to use for detox every once in a while but ongoing use will cause severe problerms. 

Dr. Becker warned us about this in the seminar I went to last Saturday. She suggested spring water or purified water but not tap water or distilled water. 

Leslie


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 21 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808168


> QUOTE





> He gets bottled distilled water from a feeder[/B]


Using distilled water will leach nutrients from your dogs body. It's ok to use for detox every once in a while but ongoing use will cause severe problerms. 

Dr. Becker warned us about this in the seminar I went to last Saturday. She suggested spring water or purified water but not tap water or distilled water. 

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

why not tap? Just curious....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jul 21 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808155


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 21 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808074





> Hi Amanda! I'm sorry to hear Tobi is still staining. As you know I had battled stains w/Benny for awhile but guess what? NO MORE STAINS! I tried everything and what worked for us was a tablespoon of Dannon yogurt daily and I switched their food to Natural Balance Fish and Sweet Potato. I dont' know if he grew out of the stains or it was the change in food, but I wasn't even putting any topical treatment on the stains. I swear, one day they just disappeared. What food are you feeding Tobi?[/B]



Hey Tammy! How's little B&E? Tobi has always been on Wellness. We switched soon after bringing him home. I do the yogurt everyday as Chris suggested along with Spa Lavish. He gets bottled distilled water from a feeder and his treats are usually only fresh fruits and veggies. I think I'm doing everything right but he still has the staining! It's not really bad and he's still adorable to me but I thought maybe we'd try a course of the tylan. Did Benny stop right around the time you switched his food? Maybe I will try the NB. It seems that alot of us have had good luck with it. 




Thank you all for your knowledge on the subject. My vet recommended Tylan a while back but I wasn't ready until I felt I had eliminated all other causes of the staining. We will try a course and see how things go. I am not prepared to keep it going just for cosmetic purposes, however. I love my dog unconditionally and he is adorable no matter what! :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Little B&E are doing well. Thanks for asking! They send puppy kisses to you and Tobi!

Benny was staining and both dogs were itchy so that is when I tried switching foods. So it was for all of those reasons. I started off w/NB duck and sweet pototoe (didnt' like it). Then tried venison and sweet potatoe and the stains and itchiness continued. Then I tried NB fish and sweet potatoe and I swear the stains and scratching diminished within weeks! 

How old is Tobi now? Benny will be 3 next month...so it really took us awhile to get rid of those stains. Try the food switch for a month and see how he does. It can't hurt right? Drop me a PM if you want. And please give adorable Tobi some smoochies from me!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 21 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808163


> I broke down and bought a small bottle of Angel Eyes for Raine in February this year. I got it from www.entirelypets.com (sometimes they have free shipping or other discount coupons). I used it on Raine for about 3 months until it ran out. I wasn't too impressed with it. I know that it was a diluted form--Tylan mixed with other things--but I was too chicken to use Tylan directly. By the end of the bottle, she was still staining perhaps a little less but I didn't notice any huge improvements on the new growth as it was still pinkish. I was mixing Angel Eyes in her pro-biotic yogurt so when that was finished I started adding a 1/4 teaspoon of dry buttermilk powder into the yogurt instead of AE. Now 3 months later, she has no more tear stain on her new growth and the old stained ones are almost gone (Spa Lavish Scrub).
> 
> I now give the yogurt and buttermilk mix to all the 3 fluffs. Pasha used to have a lot of staining around his mouth, it's getting better now. Napoleon, our 7 months old pup, came to us with so much tear stain. The new growth is now white and I'm hoping the rest will grow out soon.
> 
> BTW, I get the buttermilk powder from a bulk store near us where they sell baking supplies in bulk. I pay about $1 for 100 g.[/B]


 WHAT KIND OF YOGURT DO YOU USE??


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (bailey02 @ Jul 22 2009, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808466


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 21 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808163





> I broke down and bought a small bottle of Angel Eyes for Raine in February this year. I got it from www.entirelypets.com (sometimes they have free shipping or other discount coupons). I used it on Raine for about 3 months until it ran out. I wasn't too impressed with it. I know that it was a diluted form--Tylan mixed with other things--but I was too chicken to use Tylan directly. By the end of the bottle, she was still staining perhaps a little less but I didn't notice any huge improvements on the new growth as it was still pinkish. I was mixing Angel Eyes in her pro-biotic yogurt so when that was finished I started adding a 1/4 teaspoon of dry buttermilk powder into the yogurt instead of AE. Now 3 months later, she has no more tear stain on her new growth and the old stained ones are almost gone (Spa Lavish Scrub).
> 
> I now give the yogurt and buttermilk mix to all the 3 fluffs. Pasha used to have a lot of staining around his mouth, it's getting better now. Napoleon, our 7 months old pup, came to us with so much tear stain. The new growth is now white and I'm hoping the rest will grow out soon.
> 
> BTW, I get the buttermilk powder from a bulk store near us where they sell baking supplies in bulk. I pay about $1 for 100 g.[/B]


 WHAT KIND OF YOGURT DO YOU USE??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use Danone Activia (with Probiotic). I get them from Costco and each pack comes with plain vanilla flavour and some with fruits. I know some other members use organic yogurt but I can't find it near where we live. The fluffs love Activia. I give each a heaping teaspoon plus 1/4 teaspoon of buttermilk powder. They beg for it everyday. :biggrin: It may be more sugar for some fluffs but with only a big teaspoon each, I'm not concern. They don't get a lot of sweet treats otherwise. (Mommy also gets to eat some too.)


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Can you feed Activa vanilla flavor...I can't find Plain and i know you need the probiotics. Wouldn't it make more sense to just give them a probiotic? Wouldn't it do the same thing as the yogurt?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have used the plain Activia but they like the All Natural Plain Dannon(white container) better. It only comes in the large tub, but the good thru date is at least 2 weeks.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I buy the pack with 16 individual serving size containers. There are 4 flavours--vanilla and 3 kinds of fruit flavours with tiny real fruits in them. They get different flavor each day and seem to love all the flavours. With the 3 fluffs, each container has enough for each one and I eat the leftover.  I had tried Yoplait plain yogurt and Danone Creamy (different flavours) but they didn't like them much. Activia is the only commercial brand that's supposed to have different kinds of probiotic. I guess you'll have to try different things and see what works best. Don't forget the buttermilk powder though. When I gave them yogurt and Angel Eyes, the tear stains were still there but were gone when I started using buttermilk and yogurt.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I also use the Dannon Activia plain variety. We recieved the Tylan today. I'm just waiting for the vet to call me back for the correct doseage. How do you give it to them? I was thinking of mixing it into his yogurt.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Jul 23 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809096


> I also use the Dannon Activia plain variety. We recieved the Tylan today. I'm just waiting for the vet to call me back for the correct doseage. How do you give it to them? I was thinking of mixing it into his yogurt.[/B]


When I had used Tylan or Angel's Eyes in the past I always just mixed it in yogurt, peanut butter or cream cheese. You may as well add it to Tobi's yogurt since yogurt is part of his daily diet. Keeping fingers/paws crossed that you have success w/no more tear stains!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

About 1/16 of a teaspoon or less per day (really, just a tiny bit of the powder) for 10 days, mixed very well into the food worked for us.


*DO NOT* feed *pro*biotics or yogurt while feeding Tylan. It will neutralize the *anti*biotic in Tylan and you will have wasted your money on Tylan. 


After you finish the Tylan you can go back to yogurt.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 24 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809334


> About 1/16 of a teaspoon or less per day (really, just a tiny bit of the powder) for 10 days, mixed very well into the food worked for us.
> 
> 
> *DO NOT* feed *pro*biotics or yogurt while feeding Tylan. It will neutralize the *anti*biotic in Tylan and you will have wasted your money on Tylan.
> ...




Yes, be sure to mix it in something to disguise the taste as Tylan (tylosin) is very bitter. I used cheese to mask it.
1/6 to 1/8 tsp. is the dosage but I just used a pinch (like a pinch of sugar or salt). Don't pinch your dog!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 24 2009, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809334


> About 1/16 of a teaspoon or less per day (really, just a tiny bit of the powder) for 10 days, mixed very well into the food worked for us.
> 
> 
> *DO NOT* feed *pro*biotics or yogurt while feeding Tylan. It will neutralize the *anti*biotic in Tylan and you will have wasted your money on Tylan.
> ...



My vet didn't even tell me that! And I told her what I was planning to put it in. So far I've only given him one dose so I will try mixing it in a new treat tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Bruin (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi, all. I am brand-new to this forum. I found out about it when searching the 'net for alternatives to Angels' Eyes. Like others herein, I was wondering about its long-term safety for our precious little family member, and want to thank you for this wonderful discussion/thread.

As we are nearing the end of our first bottle of AE, I found out about Tylan's other applications for dogs and cats, and am not comfortable using it long-term with our pooch. I would, however, happily try dried buttermilk and pro-biotic yogurt.

Many thanks for these suggestions. I'll report back with the results. Thanks for your help.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, all.


----------

